# West University Place Fire Department



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

Just a couple of photos of the crew of West University Place Fire Department Medic 1 doing what they do assisted by some of West University Place Fire Departments FF's. Please excuse the poor quality of the photos as I had to snap them with my cell. For some real photos of Medic 1 follow this link to their web page http://www.westu.org/index.aspx?page=248. This is one of the flashiest rigs in Houston and has all the bells and whistles. It's the kind of truck most of us only dream about getting to play on. Don't get the idea these guys are all flash though. When I was going through my basic training one of the girls in class had an asthma attack and this is the unit that handled the call. Competent, courteous, professional and polished to within an inch of their lives. A big EMTLIFE thank you to the crew of West University Place Fire Department Medic 1 for doing your job and doing it well. On my next day off I'll try and swing by their station and update this with some better photos.


----------



## Aidey (May 1, 2012)

Ok, call me crazy, but I SWEAR the sign on that building says "Texas Lice Squad". WTF?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ok, call me crazy, but I SWEAR the sign on that building says "Texas Lice Squad". WTF?



www.texaslicesquad.com/


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2012)

:blink::blink::blink:  That just reaffirms my decision to never step foot in the state of Texas.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 2, 2012)

Aidey said:


> :blink::blink::blink:  That just reaffirms my decision to never step foot in the state of Texas.



As of 2011, West University Place is the 5th wealthiest location in Texas by per capita income. Serious serious old school money. Just goes to show rich folk get lice too apparently


----------



## mm505 (May 2, 2012)

And right next door to Bam Bam Martial Arts!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2012)

Is that a Dodge ambo? Don't see those too often, good lookin' truck.


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> As of 2011, West University Place is the 5th wealthiest location in Texas by per capita income. Serious serious old school money. Just goes to show rich folk get lice too apparently



Not because of the lice, but because of the crazy all over that website.


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Is that a Dodge ambo? Don't see those too often, good lookin' truck.



dodge frazier box


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Is that a Dodge ambo? Don't see those too often, good lookin' truck.



It is a sharp looking truck and they keep it gleaming. I'd love to do a ride out with them just to help detail the truck. I'm one of those weirdos that actually like detailing the truck


----------



## Flight-LP (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Is that a Dodge ambo? Don't see those too often, good lookin' truck.



There is a reason you don't see too many. 

They are underpowered maintenance hogs! My old FD has one that is an absolute POS. MCHD also purchase quite a few and found out the hard way how much they truly costs. Glad I'm not one of their tax payers!

Oh, wait, I am. ****...............


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It is a sharp looking truck and they keep it gleaming. I'd love to do a ride out with them just to help detail the truck. I'm one of those weirdos that actually like detailing the truck



come ride with me sometime truck doesnt usually get washed on my shift :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 6, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> come ride with me sometime truck doesnt usually get washed on my shift :sad:



So I've heard


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I've heard



blame it on my incharges lol


----------

